# 10.5.2 Update For Leopard



## Ian Farlow (Feb 12, 2008)

This, coupled with the graphics update, has been a hefty but nice update for Leopard. First thing I noticed... List View in Stacks. Yes! I now have my cascading menu back!

Anyone else take the plunge yet?


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 12, 2008)

Yup, loving it so far. I also like the new Time Machine Menu item. You can now do 'Back-up Now!' I was missing that option.



Don


----------



## Steve Holmes (Feb 12, 2008)

Good stuff. I'm happily running it!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 12, 2008)

Backup now Don?  That was there before I ran 1'.5.2, I'm sure it was!

No problems here either.  Haven't done the Mac Pro yet, just waiting to see if there's any fallout.


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 12, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Backup now Don?  That was there before I ran 1'.5.2, I'm sure it was!
> 
> No problems here either.  Haven't done the Mac Pro yet, just waiting to see if there's any fallout.


Well soemhow I missed seeing a Back-up now with 1'.5.1. Oh Well~

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 13, 2008)

My Mac Pro is now running 1'.5.2 just fine. This has been a very positive experience for me in terms of a .1 update to OS X.


----------

